# Farmtrac 360 DTC- Lost power to PTO, Dash, and Glow plugs



## gerald otoole

Does anyone know where the fuse(s) or fusable link would be that powers the glow plugs, PTO, etc.? The fuses on the firewall opposite the steering wheel are all good. Thanks


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Gerald, welcome to the tractor forum.

Does anything work in the electrical system work? A fusible link would protect the entire electrical system....shut off power to everything. It would be close to the battery in the in the 'hot' circuit. I have a little Kubota...the fusible link is a short fusible wire loop installed in a plug. Trace your battery (+) cable and then the hot wire connected to it. The link should be in installed in this wire.

You may have a faulty ground connection somewhere in your system. 

The keyswitch is common to items you mentioned....may be a faulty keyswitch.


----------



## gerald otoole

sixbales said:


> Howdy Gerald, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Does anything work in the electrical system work? A fusible link would protect the entire electrical system....shut off power to everything. It would be close to the battery in the in the 'hot' circuit. I have a little Kubota...the fusible link is a short fusible wire loop installed in a plug. Trace your battery (+) cable and then the hot wire connected to it. The link should be in installed in this wire.
> 
> You may have a faulty ground connection somewhere in your system.
> 
> The keyswitch is common to items you mentioned....may be a faulty keyswitch.


Yes, the tractor cranks and starts if it's warm enough. It runs fine and the teach works. No other gauges work, the pto doesn't work, and the glow plugs do not work. The tractor is out at a friend's house and the weather is too cold to start it and get it home. The fuses on the firewall are good. Nothing is listed as power to the pto or glow plugs though. Thank you for helping.


----------



## gerald otoole

gerald otoole said:


> Yes, the tractor cranks and starts if it's warm enough. It runs fine and the teach works. No other gauges work, the pto doesn't work, and the glow plugs do not work. The tractor is out at a friend's house and the weather is too cold to start it and get it home. The fuses on the firewall are good. Nothing is listed as power to the pto or glow plugs though. Thank you for helping.


Auto corrected "tach" to teach. Sorry. The tach works


----------



## willys55

run a jumper wire to the glow plugs so that it starts and drive it home.

Then you have two options, using a meter, verify that you have power leaving the fuse block by flipping it over if you need too and checking at the terminals. Then check that each relay in the relay pack has two things....1) battery (+) power at one terminal at all times on each relay, and 2) battery (+) on each relay with the key in the "run" position. If not, trace the wire...if you do then check that each relay operates by jumping across the supply and ground connections for the relay, if it clicks then you know that the ground works, if no click check ground and verify it is good, then swap relay if it does


----------



## BigT

Follow your positive battery cable to the starter solenoid. Typically, at that connection, there is a wire connected to provide power to the rest of the tractor. A fusible link looks like a wire, but will disintegrate if too much current goes through it. Look it over carefully, and check for electrical continuity thru this wire. 

Also, if you have been working in brush, crawl under the tractor and look for wires pulled from connections.


----------



## gerald otoole

willys55 said:


> run a jumper wire to the glow plugs so that it starts and drive it home.
> 
> Then you have two options, using a meter, verify that you have power leaving the fuse block by flipping it over if you need too and checking at the terminals. Then check that each relay in the relay pack has two things....1) battery (+) power at one terminal at all times on each relay, and 2) battery (+) on each relay with the key in the "run" position. If not, trace the wire...if you do then check that each relay operates by jumping across the supply and ground connections for the relay, if it clicks then you know that the ground works, if no click check ground and verify it is good, then swap relay if it does


Thanks, I'll try this tomorrow!


----------



## gerald otoole

BigT said:


> Follow your positive battery cable to the starter solenoid. Typically, at that connection, there is a wire connected to provide power to the rest of the tractor. A fusible link looks like a wire, but will disintegrate if too much current goes through it. Look it over carefully, and check for electrical continuity thru this wire.
> 
> Also, if you have been working in brush, crawl under the tractor and look for wires pulled from connections.


Thank you! I am taking my trailer, a meter, wire, etc tomorrow.


----------



## Pint2301

gerald otoole said:


> Thank you! I am taking my trailer, a meter, wire, etc tomorrow.


I know this is several years old but I am having the exact same issue. Accidentally hook the jumper cables up backwards and fried the fuse link. Getting power to the tractor but no glow plugs etc. starts and runs if it’s warm enough. Curious what you found. Thanks!


----------

